# pump selection(pdf) k



## مهندس وعد (6 يوليو 2009)

:28:http://rapidshare.com/files/252716870/16357151-Pumps-Selection-0703-Handbook.pdf


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (9 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الطائي علي (19 يوليو 2009)

* مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووورررررررررر*​


----------



## dhia (13 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## modyshe (9 يونيو 2010)

very thanksssssssssss [email protected]


----------



## خالد الحطاب (9 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا*

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## خالد الحطاب (9 يونيو 2010)

الرجاء توفير معلومات عن boster vacuum pump ( edwardsvacuum pump)


----------



## خالد الحطاب (9 يونيو 2010)

اريد معلومات عن turbo vacuum pump


----------



## محمد مرتضى تمام (14 يونيو 2010)

الف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## علي الريمي (20 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على المجهود وجزاك الله خيرا


----------

